# wire line rod



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

I am looking to build a wire line trolling set up. I have a reel and need a rod now. does anyone have any info on where to buy one for less than 200$. or what kind to buy?

thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What size wire line setup are you using? If you are fishing a typical gulf coast wire setup with a 9/0 you will find it pretty hard to get a wire line rod for 200 or less. Most factory wire rods cost 350 and up. I'm sure you can get someone on here to build one for you but with the cost of components expect to pay at least 300. Try digging through the for-sale section and you might find a used one.


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

Not sure what size you call it but I was planning on using a 9/0 penn reel.

I will look at the for sale section. I have looked around and the only rods i have seen are in the 350$ range. Too much for my taste. I have used straight back rods to do high speed trolling but it puts alot of stress on then. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah IMO bent butts are the way to go for a 9/0 wire setup. Keep looking and if you can't find one I'll see ifI can locate one for you. You also might want to try looking for a used one at The Rod Room here in Orange Beach. Kathy always has a bunch of used rods for sale up there so you might want to give her a call.

The Rod Room---251-981-6508


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks I will give her a call.

I looked on the for sale page of this site with no luck other than posting a few rods that i had around the shop.

I havent fished a wire line off my boat but have been on many over night trips with the charter boat guys and have had good luck. 

what is the set up like? does it need to be backed with Dacron or something like that??

any help woould be great.

Thanks again.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

You dont need an expensive short stroker stand-up on a bent butt wireline/deepdrop rod to wire line fish for wahoo. Many capt's just tie off any rod with rollers to the transom so the rod is dangling and pointing inline to the trolled lure. You can purchase reel clamps with eyelets for a carribeaner clip and rope.


----------

